# helmets



## njdrumrun (Feb 15, 2006)

i have just discovered skiing. love it but am bruised. 

can anyone recommend helmets brands? one to stay away from? anything would be helpful.

thanks


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 15, 2006)

Cant think of any companies to stay away from, most companies that manufacture helmits really do a great job.

I love my OVO titan.  A little pricey but the warrenty makes up for it.

A few features to be open to.
Adjustable size via pad inserts (great for people like me who are to cheap to get their hair cut frequently)

Ventilation...definately key, you want a helmit to be comfortable even in weather where you wouldnt even wear a hat.

Goggle strap...dont want to loose those

Removable ear peices...again...for warmer temps.


----------



## molecan (Feb 15, 2006)

The most important thing with helmets is fit, secondarily, comfort. 

Try on as many brands and styles/sizes as you possibly can.   Buy the one that fits best, while being comfortable.    You dont want a helmet that rolls around and off your head, nor one that gives you a headache or is distracting. 

It took me about a year to find a helmet that fit me well, and it was just a larger size of the Giro 9.9, one of the first helmets I tried on. 
I do recall thinking it 'ugly' at first, too much like a bike helmet.  PFFT. 

I'll second the suggestion to look at helmets with removable plugs, earflaps, etc. It can be suprising how warm certain helmets are. I pull the plugs out of my helmet constantly, but we've had quite a warm winter. Being able to remove the earflaps, etc is great for spring skiing.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 15, 2006)

Don't forget the beer dispenser- make sure it holds the cans tight.


----------



## Paul (Feb 15, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Don't forget the beer dispenser- make sure it holds the cans tight.









Cten readies for another run down the slopes...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 15, 2006)

Kind of funny he has an I heart beer sticker, and some purple pansy juice in his cups. Real men don't drink purple beer.


----------



## killingtonman15 (Feb 15, 2006)

Giro, love mine....i get the snowboarding ones though...


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2006)

Moving to gear.....


Welcome to the boards!  :beer:


----------



## njdrumrun (Feb 15, 2006)

i have horses. too many concusions as a kid. i always wear a helmet. not too common in western riding. could care less what others think!

if i am skiing, i will wear it!!! it also kept me pretty warm.

thanks trailboss


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a Giro nine.9 .  Comfortable helmet.  You can buy tune ups for them so you can listen to some music if you want as well.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2006)

I like the Giro Fuse, great ventalation on this helmet. Best part you can open and close the vents.


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> I like the Giro Fuse, great ventalation on this helmet. Best part you can open and close the vents.



If you're either a hothead like me or you ski late into the season, checkout the fuse.  I've had mine for 2 seasons.  It's the only one that could keep me warm and cool.  The lever on top is perfect.  close it up at the start of the run, open it at the bottom.


----------



## njdrumrun (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks guys...i hit 4 ski shops in my area. let's see..my options were..powder blue, pink or white. all i wanted was a black helmet. no one had one in my size. if i were 16..the others would have been great. i bought a R.E.D.(maybe R.E.O.)at the ski shop at the mountain and paid $20.00 less than the shops at home. surprised me.


----------



## skibum1321 (Feb 20, 2006)

njdrumrun said:
			
		

> thanks guys...i hit 4 ski shops in my area. let's see..my options were..powder blue, pink or white. all i wanted was a black helmet. no one had one in my size. if i were 16..the others would have been great. i bought a R.E.D.(maybe R.E.O.)at the ski shop at the mountain and paid $20.00 less than the shops at home. surprised me.


If you know your size, buying online usually tends to be the cheapest option. At least your friends would always be able to pick you out at the mountain if you had a pink helmet  :lol: .


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> njdrumrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd go for the Scooby-Doo helmet... :beer:


----------



## njdrumrun (Feb 20, 2006)

i'd do scooby before pink anyday!!


----------

